# nausea with lump in throat



## 17044 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am new to this site as of today and am not sure what is going on with my body other than I really do not like it. I am nauseated alot especially at bed time and normally go to bed around 7 at night i have got a lump in the back of my throat and a feeling of being full through the center of my chest which at night doesnt sit well with the nausea feeling that i have since even to speak sometimes feels like a will throw up all over the place I stay constipated most of the time my family thinks i am nuts and i am beging to wonder myself i am an active person i like to be out and about but now i dont really feel like it and i have two kids i cant even keep up with is there diet meds any relief for the nausea that is stopping me from living i feel like i have gerd all the zillions of tests i have had done reveal notta the fullness in the center of my chest doesnot burn though so is it possible to have gerd with no burn? the only time it burns is if i burp a nasty burp or if a burp gets stuck please help i know ive taking up alot of time but i am desperate thank you all


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi NikkiFirstly you are not taking up a lot of time,I will not be able to help you really ,but just let you know that you are not alone. I have Gerd and have been ill now for 4 months (Not saying this to worry you more). Have felt better in last 6 weeks,now meds changed,but your symptoms to me sound like Gerd,I had the nausea which made me unable to function ,was unable to eat because of it,also lump in throat which I still have made it difficult to eat.I seem to be able to control it bit better now,that nausea has eased,and try not to panic with this lump feeling,which is sometimes easier said than done.Also the food you eat, can make Gerd worse,certain foods.I see you say you have had test, but if you still feel bad,go back to doctor you need help,I got very depressed and my friends and family got very worried about me. I didn't want to carry on like I was.O/k not completly better,can't get rid of lump in throat so might have to go back to doctor on that.But your not imagining all this just look at this forum to see how many people have similar symptoms, show your family so they can understand more of what your going through. It's a strange illness with all different problems to different people. I know this hasn't helped with your problem but don't let people say it's all in your head because it's not. Try to get some more help and let us know on the forum how your getting on., because we are all in the same boat, and do Care.Take CareSue UK.


----------

